# Bauer aus NÖ verliert 1,2 Mio. Euro an Nigeria-Connection



## Wembley (29 Dezember 2005)

Da wurde ordentlich abgeräumt. Siehe hier:



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bauer aus dem Industrieviertel in NÖ ist Opfer so genannter *nigerianischer Briefe* geworden. In Hoffnung auf Provisionen hat er *1,2 Mio. Euro* an anonyme Geschäftspartner bezahlt - vergeblich. Aus Scham bestritt der Mann die Tat.



Hier der ganze Artikel:

http://noe.orf.at/stories/79160/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Bauer aus NÖ verliert 1,2 Mio. Euro an Nigeria-Connectio*



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> In Hoffnung auf Provisionen hat er *1,2 Mio. Euro* an anonyme Geschäftspartner bezahlt
> - vergeblich. Aus Scham bestritt der Mann die Tat.


daher hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen, ein Opfer  seiner  eigenen  Habgier 

cp


----------



## rolf76 (29 Dezember 2005)

```
Ist die Gier erst mal entfacht
sagt der Verstand schon bald "Gut' Nacht"...
```


----------



## stieglitz (29 Dezember 2005)

... und irgendwie muss man schon ziemlich merkbefreit sein, wenn man sich 1,2 Mio. tröpfchenweise aus der Nase ziehen lässt.


----------



## lyrikologiker (29 Dezember 2005)

unglaublich


----------



## rolf76 (29 Dezember 2005)

... jedenfalls erhält der Begriff "bauernschlau" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> ... jedenfalls erhält der Begriff "bauernschlau" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


... und wenn ein Östereicher nochmal "Piefke" zu mir sagt, bring ich das ganze mit unseren deutschen Vorurteilen mit "felix austria" in Verbidung!
Sicher!


----------



## Wembley (31 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn ein Östereicher nochmal "Piefke" zu mir sagt, bring ich das ganze mit unseren deutschen Vorurteilen mit "felix austria" in Verbidung!
> Sicher!



Ach, wenn dies die schlimmsten Vorurteile gegenüber uns Österreicher sind, dann müssen wir ja froh sein. Rückt uns ja fast in die Nähe von Gandhi.   

BTW: In einem österreichischen Forum, wo ich diesen Artikel online gestellt habe, wurde gleich danach von anderen Mitdiskutanten zur fröhlichen Bauernjagd geblasen. Der Tenor war ungefähr folgender: "Hat wieder einer seine EU-Förderungen verzockt?". Naja.....

Gruß
Wembley


----------

